# Temperature Guage going nuts!



## JWood (Jan 26, 2005)

The past week my 1993 Maxima's temperature gague has been jumping up and down very quickly. It will sometimes read extrmely hot with the needle quivering up high and then go back down to normal with it to only go back up again. I noticed at the same time that my heat will cut in and out as well. Does anyone know what the problem is?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

You're low on coolant, and there's air in the system.

when the engine is cool, pull the radiator cap off and fill the system.. start the car and keep topping it off until it's completely full... the level will drop quite a bit when the thermostat opens and all the air finally comes out..

there's also air bleeder screws on the top of the intake manifold to help rid the system of air.


----------

